# NA led vs NA metale halide and flourescent



## squid102 (6 Aug 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the NA SUN LED lighting unit is like and how it compares with the NA SUN LUMEN unit (metal halide plus flourescent bulbs)?

I mean, I know what they look like physically but how does the light given off by each compare?


----------



## Nice (8 Aug 2013)

Hello

I have seen them live, and physically they are exactly the same as well the SUN FLUOR. All light systems have the same shape from the outside. 
Regarding lighting power, well it is totaly diferent have a HQI lamp or LED lamps, or even fluorescent lamps.

I own 1 SUN LUMEN, and it is the most powerful light systems i ever had, or even seen. My opinion is the best combinations both for grow (plants/corals) and to see the tank it self, cause the colors are great.

But any cause you will be totally satisfied, cause you will get the best in the market, and i tryed many other brands, and brands like ADA.

regards


----------



## squid102 (8 Aug 2013)

Thanks. NA have just told me that the SUN FLUOR and SUN LED now have 6 bulbs instead of 4. They have updated the prices on the website but not the photos.

I was going to be happy with just the SUN FLUOR with fluorescents only but my husband said that if we're going to be spending all that money we probably want to get the best one. Even after I showed him the price of the SUN LED! My jaw hit the floor, I paused and then just said "ok"

It's a big step for me going from a £15 ebay tank to an NA one. I've got so used to the rich colours of grolux bulbs that changing to 108w of 8000k LEDs is a bit scary.


----------



## Nice (8 Aug 2013)

I'm jealous of you. I've seen on NA facilities the SUN LED running, and it was more than amazing. So powerful lighting, with great colors it is truly unique. To bad for me cause at that time they hadn't launched the SUN LED, only SUN FLUOR and SUN LUMEN. Never the less i'm happy with what a have, case physically they are almost the same, so i got the great design and yours SUN LED.


----------

